# Rod wrapping



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

what’s does everyone use as a spinner when wrapping a rod, can you use a rod dryer as a rod spinner while wrapping on guides ?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I spin by hand.


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

And then just put it on a dryer or do you just let it sit


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

After it's wrapped, I put it on the dryer and apply Threadmaster.


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

Do you set it on a roller or anything to help spin it or just lay it on something, doesn’t seem super difficult


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I have supports for it. They have v notchs with felt.


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like your are just getting started the easiest way is to get a longer cardboard box and cut two v notches in it and spin by hand. Don't even try to start with a power wrapper until you spin a few by hand it will teach you a lot more than you will think later if you continue.


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

Yah just starting out just broke my rod in a big red and figured I’d try and just make a new one see how it goes, thought if I get a hang of it I can build more, definitely gonna start off hand wrapping then maybe work my way up


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Mudhole used to have some pretty good starter kits.

http://www.mudhole.com/Basic-Rod-Building-Start-Up-Supply-Kit-FSB-2


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Caleb, the finishing motor turns too slow to use as a wrapping motor.

You can take an old sewing machine ,with the foot operated speed control to build a cheap wrapping machine. Even use the thread tensioner to keep proper tension on wrapping thread. I think the last one I built cost me 50 bucks to build.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

If you come by and see me at The Rod N Reel Depot I will show you some tips and answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

I suggest starting with a hand wrapper, nothing fancy to start with. Numerous options available online. Next a rod dryer-start with the self adjusting clutch (just a rubber bushing that secures the end of the rod. Tons of how to vids on YouTube, also at MudHole. You can also go by the Rod Room and discuss/view their options and choose all of your components for the new rod. You will likely spend more building your own rod, but you can definitely save money long term replacing your broken eyelets. Good luck


----------

